# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Thailands Helden

## schiene

*Nai Khanom Tom* 
Nai Khanom Tom wurde im Jahre 1774 als Kriegsgefangener von den Burmesen festgenommen. Der burmesische König wollte überprüfen, welches Kampfsystem besser war und lies die zehn besten Kämpfer Burmas gegen den Muay Thai Kämpfer Nai Khanom Tom antreten. Nai Khanom Tom trat ohne Unterbrechung gegen die burmesischen Elite-Kämpfer an und besiegte einen nach dem anderen. Der burmesische König war fasziniert von den Techniken des Muay Thai und begnadigte daraufhin Nai Khanom Tom, der in seine Heimat zurückkehrte wo er als Held gefeiert wurde. Seit diesem Ereignis feiert das thailändische Volk jedes Jahr den 17. März als Tag des Nai Khanom Tom.

----------


## schiene

*Thao Suranari*  
Sie war die Frau des Vizegouverneurs von Nakhon Ratchasima. Ihr gelang es 1826 zusammen mit einigen anderen Frauen aus Khorat, die Stadt gegen laotische Soldaten zu verteidigen, während sich die Männer der Stadt im Krieg gegen Burma befanden. 

Das Denkmal der Thao Suranari (genannt Khun Ying Mo) am Chumporn Tor im Stadtzentrum ist das Wahrzeichen Korats.

----------


## schiene

*Naresuan der Große* 
Naresuan der Große  war König des siamesischen Königreiches von Ayutthaya.Am 16. Mai 1605 starb er während eines Feldzuges in Muang Hang, einer siamesischen Kleinstadt an der Grenze zu Birma. Er hinterließ weder Frau noch Kinder. Als einer der begabtesten Strategen der Militärgeschichte Südostasiens und einer der intelligentesten Herrscher Siams ist er in die Geschichte Thailands eingegangen.
mehr...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naresuan

----------


## schiene

*Pone Kingpetch* 
Pone Kingpetch (Thai โผน กิ่งเพชร oder Mana Seedokbuab Thai มานะ สีดอกบวบ; * 12. Februar 1935 in Hua Hin; † 31. März 1982 in Bangkok) war ein thailändischer Boxer.
Kingpetch wurde 1954 Profi im Fliegengewicht. Er war vergleichsweise schwankend in seinen Leistungen, verlor mehrfach in der Anfangsphase, hatte Gewichtsprobleme und wich teilweise ins Bantamgewicht aus.

Am 16. April 1960 gewann er durch einen Punktsieg gegen Pascual Pérez die Weltmeisterschaft im Fliegengewicht. Im direkten Rückkampf gelang ihm sogar ein vorzeitiger Sieg gegen die argentinische Legende. Er wurde dadurch der erste thailändische Weltmeister und wird hinter Khaosay Galaxy heute allgemein als bester thailändischer Boxer aller Zeiten betrachtet.

Er verlor den Titel im Oktober 1962 in Tokio an den Japaner Fighting Harada durch eine KO-Niederlage in der elften Runde, konnte diesen aber im Rückkampf in seiner Heimat nach Punkten schlagen. Auch gegen dessen Landsmann Hiroyuki Ebihara ging er in Japan KO und gewann wiederum den Rückkampf in Thailand nach Punkten.

Die Punktniederlage gegen den Italiener Salvatore Burruni 1965 in Rom war sein letzter Titelkampf. 1966 beendete er seine Karriere.

Pone Kingpetch starb am 31. März 1982 in Bangkok im Alter von nur 47 Jahren
Dieses Denkmal steht in seinem Gebortsort Hua Hin


hier noch ein paar historische Fotos von ihm...





1977

----------


## schiene

Nicht unbedingt ein Held,aber er passt hier ganz gut mit rein....

*Luang Akani Naruemitr (Francis Chit)*
Er war der erste Fotograf Siams/Thailands und wurde der königl.Hoffotograf.
Von König Rama dem V. wurde ihm der Titel "Kun Sunthorn Satisluksana by HM King Rama V"verliehen.
Er starb am 23 Mai 1891 im Alter von 61 Jahren an der Cholera.
mehr interessante Infos zu ihm findet ihr hier:
Siamese Aristocracy - Francis Chit

----------


## schiene

*Lert Sreshthaputa* (Thai: เลิศ เศรษฐบุตร)wurd auch Nai Lert (นายเลิศ, literally "Mr. Lert")genannt
Er wurde 1872 geboren und verstarb 1945  im Alter von 73 Jahren..
Er war ein Forscher,Investor und Philanthrop welcher ein gute Verhältnis
zu König Rama VI hatte.
Eines seiner Hotels ist das "Swissotel Nai Lert Park" welches immer noch einen guten Ruf hat.
Mehr über ihn findet ihr (allerdings nur auf engl.) im Wiki
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nai_Lert
hier noch ein weiterer interessanter engl.sprachiger Link über ihn und sein Hotel/s
http://www.bangkokpost.com/print/872064/

hier mit seinem Leoparden

----------


## schiene

*Die Schwestern Muk und Chan aus Phuket*
Schon auf dem Weg vom Flughafen im Norden Phukets zu den zumeist südlicher gelegenen Urlaubsorten, werden die meisten Reisenden mit einem Stück Inselgeschichte konfrontiert. Inmitten einer belebten Kreuzung in Thalang ragt das „Zwei-Heldinnen-Denkmal“ (Heroines Monument) auf.
Auf einem zinnenbewehrten Sockel sind die beiden Schwestern Chan und Muk abgebildete, einstige Führer einer Widerstandsbewegung, die ihre Heimatstadt Thalang vor der Invasion der burmesischen Armee bewahren sollte. Mit einer List tricksten sie die Belagerer aus. So spiegelten die findigen Schwestern den Feinden eine große Streitmacht vor, in dem sie alle Frauen des Dorfes als Soldaten verkleideten. Dermaßen abgeschreckt und beeindruckt, zogen sich die Invasoren zurück.
Quelle:
https://www.reisen-experten.de/reise...mal/index.html
mehr dazu auf engl. findet ihr auch hier:
https://de.hotels.com/go/thailand/ph...oines-monument

----------


## schiene

Kosa Pan Chaophraya Kosathibodi (Thai: เจ้าพระยาโกษาธิบดี, [t͡ɕâw pʰrájaː koːsǎːtʰíbɔːdiː], "Minister für Äußere Angelegenheiten und Handel", eigentlich Pan (ปาน, [paːn]) oder mit Beinamen Kosa Pan (โกษาปาน, [koːsǎː paːn]); * vor 1650; † 1700 in Ayutthaya) war ein siamesischer Diplomat und Staatsmann. Er ist bekannt geworden durch seine erfolgreiche diplomatische Mission von Siam nach Europa im Jahr 1686.

Kosa Pan war der jüngere Bruder des Phraklang (Finanzminister) Lek (เหล็ก) († 1683) und ein Neffe des Königs Ekathotsarot (reg. 1605 bis 1610). Es wird angenommen, dass Kosa Pan und sein Bruder die gleiche Amme wie der spätere König hatten, so dass sie besondere Gunstbezeugungen genossen. Zu seinen späten Nachkommen zählt der Begründer der Chakri-Dynastie in Siam, König Rama I. (reg. 1782 bis 1809).

1686 wurde Kosa Pan, der damals den feudalen Titel Ok-Phra Wisut Sunthon trug, von König Narai dem Großen (reg. 1656 bis 1688) mit zwei weiteren Gesandten nach Europa geschickt (Ok-Luang Kanlaya Ratchamaitri und Ok-Khun Sisawan Wacha, um freundschaftliche Beziehungen zu Frankreich aufzubauen oder zu vertiefen.Die Siamesen begleiteten Alexandre de Chaumont (1640 bis 1710) und François-Timoléon de Choisy nach Frankreich, die 1685 nach Siam gekommen waren. Daneben war auch der Jesuit Guy Tachard auf der Rückreise nach Frankreich. Kosa Pan und seine Gesellschaft brachten das Anerbieten einer ewigen Allianz zwischen Siam und Frankreich. Er blieb zwischen Juni 1686 und März 1687 in Europa.

Die Mission von Kosa Pan erregte großes Aufsehen, nicht nur in Frankreich, sondern in ganz Europa. Man landete in Brest und begab sich auf eine Reise bis nach Versailles zu König Ludwig XIV.

Kosa Pan wurde nach seiner Rückkehr nach Ayutthaya einer der wichtigsten Unterstützer von Phetracha, dem Gegenspieler von König Narai. Phetracha schaltete Narai aus und verwies die Franzosen des Landes. Kosa Pan wurde sein Phraklang (Außen- und Handelsminister). 1690 traf er mit dem deutschen Gelehrten Engelbert Kaempfer zusammen, der sich auf einer langen Asienreise befand.

699 empfingen Phetracha und Kosa Pan den Jesuitenpater Guy Tachard, doch blieb es bei einem formellen Austausch. Kurze Zeit später fiel Kosa Pan in Ungnade und starb im Juni 1700 an den Folgen von Misshandlungen. Nach anderen Angaben tötete er sich selbst.

Kosa Pan (franz. Bildnis von 1686)


Siamesische Gesandtschaft am Hof von Versailles (1686)


Siamesische Gesandtschaft am französischen Hof 1686, Gemälde von Jacques Vigouroux Duplessis (frühes 18. Jahrhundert)

----------

